# Experience with HP DL585 G7 system anyone?



## scandic (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in the process of setting up a bunch of new servers for heavy PerconaDB Cluster workloads and considered the HP DL585 G7 with 4 Opteron 6386SE, 768GB of RAM and 8 Samsung SSD 840 Pro. I'd remove the crappy P410 SAS controller and replace it with a LSI 9271-8iCC. FreeBSD would be 9-STABLE so I'd like to know if someone has any experience with this server type and FreeBSD.

My second choice would be a Supermicro custom build if the HP has drawbacks.


----------

